# An idea for a restaurant



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 12, 2011)

So one day I'm going to be a chef and own my own restaurant. I want to be able to feed people out of it, secretly for free. Only for good friends and homeless people. Its gonna be a really high end place, too. I'm going to college right now for culinary, for my AAS. I'm gonna go for my bachelors degree after I graduate from this program. I want to be in 1 of 3 places: NYC, Las Vegas or LA. I wanna get my start in NYC, but that's not necessarily gonna be where I start. Vegas would be easy to set that up in cuz you'd get such a high turnover. But LA seems to be where everybody goes. I wanna set up in all 3 cities, but where should I start first? And its gonna be at least 5 to 7 years til I open my own place, but I still wanna get stuff ready, at least in my head.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 12, 2011)

oh the things you think about... haha
i'd say set up in new york, if you're good enough you'll get noticed. A cousin of mine went out to new york to be a chef and he ended up on some cooking competition show for the food network (chopped i believe?) and hes now an executive chef or whatever at some classy restaurant.


----------



## Alaska (Dec 12, 2011)

Enchiladas and stuffed mushrooms. You'll be my best friend.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 12, 2011)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> oh the things you think about... haha
> i'd say set up in new york, if you're good enough you'll get noticed. A cousin of mine went out to new york to be a chef and he ended up on some cooking competition show for the food network (chopped i believe?) and hes now an executive chef or whatever at some classy restaurant.


Yeah, I think of crazy shit. What's your cousin's name? I might have hear of him. And NYC is one of the best places to be a chef, which is why I wanna start there. If I can make it there, I can make it anywhere.


sitk said:


> Those are the last three cities I would ever want to ground myself in..but to each his own. What kind of food? Will you have milkshakes?


I can understand Vegas, but NYC and LA? Its gonna be rich people food lol. And we'll have ice cream, so milkshakes won't be that far behind. When I say rich people food, I mean steaks, lobster, bisque, etc.


Alaska said:


> Enchiladas and stuffed mushrooms. You'll be my best friend.


Stuffed mushrooms, yes. Enchiladas, idk. But they'll be HUGE fuckers, portabella mushrooms


----------



## Puckett (Dec 12, 2011)

you should jerk into everything you make there is a cook book for that ya know


----------



## Earth (Dec 13, 2011)

N.Y.C. or New Haven CT...


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 13, 2011)

Puckett said:


> you should jerk into everything you make there is a cook book for that ya know


Because I'm a smart ass http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamaican_jerk_spice


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 13, 2011)

sounds awesome.....why you hell bent on the big cities?.... i'll bet theres better restaraunt scenes in some of the medium sized cities...thats just me though, i like it when after a few miles the city just turns into cornfields or mountains or desert....how bout SLO and you can hook up all yer old homebum buddies


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 13, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> sounds awesome.....why you hell bent on the big cities?.... i'll bet theres better restaraunt scenes in some of the medium sized cities...thats just me though, i like it when after a few miles the city just turns into cornfields or mountains or desert....how bout SLO and you can hook up all yer old homebum buddies


lol I have a warrant in SLO. If I go back, I'm gonna pay it off before I set foot there. Somebody put me up to steal some guys phone out of couch potato. lol You should've seen the police blotter in the news paper


----------

